# ¿Altium Designer 6.9, Multisim 9 ó Proteus 7?



## martin_utn (Jul 20, 2008)

Hace poco tiempo comenzé a realizar los PCB con Softwares y tambien aprovechar la herramiento de simulación.
Hasta el momento, yo estaba utilizando Multisim y Proteus, pero me informaciónrmaron que Altium Designer 6.9 (Protel), era mucho mejor y me pasaron unos archivos que debo abrir con este programa y no lo tengo.
La pregunta es...¿Cúal consideran ustedes que es el mejor Software de estos tres?
y además, ¿Donde puedo conseguir o descargar Altium Designer 6.9?

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## ciri (Jul 20, 2008)

yo siempre usé el multisim y anda bien.. lo que quería probar ahora era el modulo vsm del proteus pero no lo consigo..


----------



## Dano (Jul 20, 2008)

Multisim10 a muerte

Saludos


----------



## joryds (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola martin, te puedo decir con seguridad ya que empecé con el diseño de PCB con el programa Eagle luego proteus, orcad y me quede con Altium, y este en su ultima versión se llama "Altium Designer Summer 08" una de las novedades que trae este es que puede hacer tus componentes en 3D con SolidWorks para pasarlos a Altium y tambien puedes manipular los componente en 3D de la PCB que estés desarrollando, si me coloco a detallarte el programa me demoraría muchos,  en esta página hay uno videos de demostración   para que observes algunas cosas que se pueden hacer con este programa.

http://www.altium.com/summer08/

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 23, 2008)

Y cuanto sale comprarse el Altium, alguien que me pueda dar razon, por que mande una carta a la empresa que los distribuye en latinoamerica hace dos meses y no responden.


----------



## joryds (Jul 23, 2008)

Hola Zopilote, en el pasado año mi universidad compro el programa Altium  en esto incluía una licencia completa y 2 sencillas para trabajar solo en simulaciones es decir en el esquemático, se debe tener en cuenta que las licencias para propósitos educativos son menos costosas  por eso costo 15.000 Dólar
Creo que para una empresa costaría algo así como 20.000 Dólar  sumándoles las modificaciones que le han hecho al programa como el trabajar con una PCB en 3D.
Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 23, 2008)

Abra que coger la version demo, o ahorrar como limosnero, pero me atrae el programa, Los que lo usan en el foro donde lo obtuvieron?.


----------



## kanon (Jul 23, 2008)

Jory16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola Zopilote, en el pasado año mi universidad compro el programa Altium  en esto incluía una licencia completa y 2 sencillas para trabajar solo en simulaciones es decir en el esquemático, se debe tener en cuenta que las licencias para propósitos educativos son menos costosas  por eso costo 15.000 Dólar
> Creo que para una empresa costaría algo así como 20.000 Dólar  sumándoles las modificaciones que le han hecho al programa como el trabajar con una PCB en 3D.
> Saludos.




 Me imagino que eres el director de la uni o como cogiste una licencia, porque dices que al final te quedaste con altium, comparte aun sin licencia el sofware, para darte creibilidad.. O solo lo usas en la uni no me quedo muy claro, el asunto.. Un saludo Jory16


----------



## joryds (Jul 24, 2008)

Hola kanon, soy un simple alumno me entere que habían comprado el software por que el director de programa nos comento sobre la adquisición del mismo.
Respecto a por que me quede con Altium y no con los demás programas? 
1.	Más elegante
2.	Intuitivo
3.	Fácil de manejar
4.	Flexible
5.	Puedo crear mis propias librerías, incluyendo esquemático, footprint, modelo de simulación y ahora modelo en 3D que más se puede pedir.
6.	Y por ultimo uno de los usuarios de este programilla es la NASA será por algo no?

Respeto a la utilización del programa  tengo una versión DEMO en mi casa y para  imprimirlo  voy a la universidad.

Saludos.


----------



## miguel ariza (Ago 6, 2008)

Altium tiene una version academica mas barata que cualquier otro paquete vale la pena averiguar


----------



## ailema (Jul 29, 2009)

Saludos...

Quisiera saber si en el programa Altium se pueden o no simular los circuitos, especialmente sistemas digitales en los que se pueden utilizar fpga, memorias eprom y memorias ram, o por lo menos si esos elementos son simulables?

Gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## Pupe (Nov 1, 2009)

Altium Designer ofrece infinidad de ayudas en cuanto a diseño y simulación.
En realidad llevo poco tiempo trabajando con las herramientas pero cada vez me asombro más. No lo dudo, es el mejor producto de su tipo en el mercado, y aunque sea costoso lo vale. Ah, afortunadamente tengo la ventaja de que en mi Universidad me regalen el Altium Unlimited, no sé de dónde sacaría los US$12.000.


----------



## jeancarlo4892 (Feb 13, 2010)

altium tiene el altium winter que solo pesa 2GB y la licencia la encuentras facilmente en la web hasta cabe en una memoria ya que el original pesa unos 17GB


----------

